# oval office 4-2-09



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i am going down for a beer , who's up for one ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

me too scot.........wife had some minor surgery and i have been playing nurse. i need beer!!!! see ya there.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I'll try to make it too. Gotta check with the old bag of guts and see when she's getting out of the office. Looking forward to it.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll see if I can get there.... Bob, Jess you interested?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

bump to the top


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I won't be making it, ya'll have a good time!


----------

